

Show HN: GiftMating - gift ideas based on things your giftees already love - nathanh
http://giftmating.com

======
nathanh
Each year I've had a secret I use to find gifts for people: go to Amazon, find
two things I know my gift recipient likes, then compare the "similar items"
section to find matches. It's kind of tedious to do, but it works like a
charm. This year, I made a GiftMating to do the same things with less effort.

Tech behind the scenes: Rails, Zurb Foundation, Amazon Product Advertising API

PS: really loving Foundation as an alternative to Bootstrap - you get a
responsive layout that you can use by specifying the grid in css instead of in
html.

------
ajanuary
Would be cool if you could give it the URL of a wishlist and it would find the
crossovers from that. Would save trying to find two items you think are
similar enough to have a useful crossover.

~~~
nathanh
That's a great idea! I'm trying to think what the best approach for picking
the items from the list would be. Maybe start with things in the same category
- ex: movies vs books. Alternatively, it could try a bunch of combinations and
only report the best based on some sort of "diversity of results" score.

------
mostlystatic
That's a cool idea. Also, well done on the design.

The "gift babies" link in "Why all the mating?" gives me a 404 though.

~~~
nathanh
Thanks for the kind words! Just updated the link - great catch.

